# DIY Snail Trap - Kindly Guide me



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

Now that I dont have any Frontosas and Loaches in my 212 Gal tank ( now there are just a few Guppies and a few BN Plecos in the tank ) - I see that the Malaysian Trumpet Snails have been reproducing like crazy and there are millions of them now...lol...

The black substrate has almost started to look a little brownish, with millions of snails everywhere on it...

I just want to reduce the population a little ( as I think the snail's shells will help in keeping the water alkaline ) and wanted to request you friends to kindly guide me on a simple to make, DIY Snail trap. Kindly guide me Friends...

Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

If you toss in a slice of cucumber the snails will gather on it to eat.


----------



## edschueth (Dec 30, 2009)

Assassain snails, they work, you'll just need alot.


----------

